# Haze dripper



## Shane (12/2/16)

Hey guys. Do any vendors have stock of the Haze RDA dripper tank?


----------



## Dubz (12/2/16)

http://www.powervapessa.co.za/Products/ProductView.aspx?id=211
http://www.powervapessa.co.za/Products/ProductView.aspx?id=212
http://www.powervapessa.co.za/Products/ProductView.aspx?id=213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB (13/2/16)

Hi Shane

We have the Haze Dripper by Madao Tech. Quality is sound. Used one for a few weeks to test then passed it on to a friend.

I am getting Mari-Zanne to add it to the online shop stocks quickly for you.

Will be on www.vapedecadence.co.za stock list within the next 20 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane (13/2/16)

Cool thanks, will definitely place an order as soon as it is available. Do you guys have stock of the dual coil RBA for the tfv4?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mari (13/2/16)

Good day,

Here is the link to view the haze dripper http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/vape-head-haze-dripper-by-modao-tech/ 

Thank you so much for your patience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane (13/2/16)

Thanks, I just placed my order now. I don't know if the shipping option went through as well?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mari (13/2/16)

I will quickly have a look


----------



## Mari (13/2/16)

I see there seems to be a problem with the shipping i will ask them to sort it out quickly


----------



## Shane (13/2/16)

Ok cool.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------

